# Fräulein



## Setwale_Charm

To what extent is this form of address still in use today?


----------



## Sepia

Not at all.

Authorities, State and Federal institutions in Germany quit using this form in 1950-something.

It did, however, take a couple of decades before everybody else got the message. If you use it now you are bound to get in trouble with the "Frauenbeauftragte" where you are working.


----------



## Brioche

Sepia said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Authorities, State and Federal institutions in Germany quit using this form in 1950-something.
> 
> It did, however, take a couple of decades before everybody else got the message. If you use it now you are bound to get in trouble with the "Frauenbeauftragte" where you are working.



This site has a rather different view of how things were in the BRD in the 1950s:
http://www.dradio.de/dlr/sendungen/kalender/329544/


----------



## Lykurg

One of my unmarried great-aunts (died several years ago) still insisted on being called Fräulein when adressed by strangers.

Isn't it still in (slightly comical) use amongst Berliners? ("Frollein")


----------



## Kajjo

Setwale_Charm said:


> To what extent is this form of address still in use today?


The term is discarded in official usage, but remains in common speech. Only very feministic women are opposed to that term. However, the contemporary usage changed from "unmarried woman of any age" (i.e. marital status)  to "very young woman" (i.e. age and youthfulness).

Kajjo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kajjo said:


> The term is discarded in official usage, but remains in common speech. Only very feministic women are opposed to that term. However, the contemporary usage changed from "unmarried woman of any age" (i.e. marital status) to "very young woman" (i.e. age and youthfulness).
> 
> Kajjo


 

Strange. Why should feminists oppose polite address? It is not in any way demeaning.


----------



## locco7_2000

Dieser Begriff ist sehr anstößig


----------



## Setwale_Charm

locco7_2000 said:


> Dieser Begriff ist sehr anstößig


 

Sorry, ich hab nicht verstanden, was und warum ist so anstößig?


----------



## Suilan

Fräulein kann auch sehr unhöflich benutzt werden, z.B. von aufgebrachten Eltern gegenüber pubertierenden Töchtern: "Fräulein, wenn du nicht sofort dein Zimmer aufräumst, hast du bis Weihnachten Stubenarrest." So kenne ich es nur.



> Why should feminists oppose polite address? It is not in any way demeaning.


 
1. ist es sächlich. 2. ist es verkleinernd. 3. heißt es: dieses Stück steht noch zum Verkauf dar. 4. Wenn das Verfallsdatum sichtbar abgelaufen ist, heißt Fräulein auch schnell: alte hässliche Schachtel, die niemanden abgekriegt hat. Oder alte, unverheirate Gouvernante/Schulmamsell. 5. ist es an der heutige Singledasein/Scheidungssituation völlig vorbei. 6. Dürfen Frauen heute sogar Hosen tragen und müssen auch keine roten Pommeln mehr auf dem Hut tragen, wenn sie unverheiratet sind. 7. Ist es hoffnungslos 50er Jahre und älter. 8. sind die Vorstellungen und Manieren, die mit dem Begriff zusammenhängen, auch längst passé. Frau sorgt für Küche, Kinder, Kirche. Mann hält der Dame galant die Tür auf, aber sagt vor laufender Kamera, er würde seine Frau niemals ans Steuer lassen, das sei undenkbar, dass Frauen so etwas können. 9. Fräulein klingt echt antiquiert. 10. Der Gebrauch hat sich halt geändert und das Wort mehr negative als positive Konnotationen.

P.S. Fräulein kann auch noch weiter verkleinert werden. "Fräuleinchen, wenn du nicht mir nicht sofort die Wahrheit sagst, dann..."


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Jetzt verstehe ich. Im Englischen ist es aber mit "young lady" ganz anders.


----------



## Sepia

Brioche said:


> This site has a rather different view of how things were in the BRD in the 1950s:
> http://www.dradio.de/dlr/sendungen/kalender/329544/




What do you mean? I already differed between what things were really like and the official decisions conc. this point.


------


Claiming that "only very feministic women are opposed to the use of "fräulein" (Kaijo) is a far shot off the truth. Unless you call any woman agreeing in beina adressed with a diminutive very feministic by definition. Then again there must be different views of what feministic is. And I cannot remember where I heard it used the last time exept from foreigners who probably picked it up from illadvised teachers.


----------



## Kajjo

Suilan said:


> 1. ist es sächlich. 2. ist es verkleinernd. 3. heißt es: dieses Stück steht noch zum Verkauf dar. 4. Wenn das Verfallsdatum sichtbar abgelaufen ist, heißt Fräulein auch schnell: alte hässliche Schachtel, die niemanden abgekriegt hat. Oder alte, unverheirate Gouvernante/Schulmamsell. 5. ist es an der heutige Singledasein/Scheidungssituation völlig vorbei. 6. Dürfen Frauen heute sogar Hosen tragen und müssen auch keine roten Pommeln mehr auf dem Hut tragen, wenn sie unverheiratet sind. 7. Ist es hoffnungslos 50er Jahre und älter. 8. sind die Vorstellungen und Manieren, die mit dem Begriff zusammenhängen, auch längst passé. Frau sorgt für Küche, Kinder, Kirche. Mann hält der Dame galant die Tür auf, aber sagt vor laufender Kamera, er würde seine Frau niemals ans Steuer lassen, das sei undenkbar, dass Frauen so etwas können. 9. Fräulein klingt echt antiquiert. 10. Der Gebrauch hat sich halt geändert und das Wort mehr negative als positive Konnotationen.


Ich empfinde diese Aufzählung zwar als sehr phantasievoll, aber doch weit von der Lebenswirklichkeit der meisten Frauen entfernt. Richtig ist, daß "Fräulein" heutzutage nicht mehr verwendet wird, um den Familienstand zu signalisieren, sondern eher als Anrede für sehr junge Frauen.

Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der sich bei der Anrede "Frau Meier" für eine 17-Jährige nicht blöde vorkommt. "Fräulein Meier" klingt da keineswegs diskriminierend oder abwertend, sondern steht eher für jugendliche Frische und geringes Alter und ist meines Erachtens viel besser, als Vornamen zu verwenden oder eben gar "Frau" zu sagen. Dies sehen auch viele junge Frauen so!

Zu Deinen Punkten 1 und 2 kann ich nur sagen, daß linguistische Parameter für Wertung keine Rolle spielen. Punkt 3 ist doch regelrecht albern, denn weder denkt irgendjemand, nicht einmal der altmodischste Mann, daß Frauen verkauft werden, noch signalisiert "Fräulein" heutzutage eben dies. 

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> ..
> 
> Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der sich bei der Anrede "Frau Meier" für eine 17-Jährige nicht blöde vorkommt. "Fräulein Meier" klingt da keineswegs diskriminierend oder abwertend, sondern steht eher für jugendliche Frische und geringes Alter und ist meines Erachtens viel besser, als Vornamen zu verwenden oder eben gar "Frau" zu sagen. Dies sehen auch viele junge Frauen so!
> ...
> 
> Kajjo




!!!!!


In welcher Firmenkultur erlebst du, dass eine weibliche Azubi mit "Fräulein" angesprochen wird?!

Vornamen, OK, wenn das Dutzen zur Firmenkultur gehört - aber dies ist weiträumig nicht der Fall.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Anrede "Fräulein" darf nicht generell als falsch oder veraltet dargestellt werden. Der Gebrauch ist im Gegenteil wieder im Kommen, nachdem die feministischen Rollenspiele der 80er-Jahre überwunden sind. Ich sehe überhaupt nichts Respektloses oder gar Abwertendes in der Verwendung des Begriffs und junge Frauen akzeptieren diesen Begriff heutzutage wieder öfter und öfter sogar gerne als Ausdruck ihrer jugendlichen Frische im Übergang zwischen Mädchen und Frau. Das Gesellschaftsbild der heute 30- bis 50-jährigen Frauen steht dem natürlich sehr kritisch gegenüber, darf aber nicht als das einzig korrekte und maßgebliche angesehen werden.

Kajjo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sepia said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Authorities, State and Federal institutions in Germany quit using this form in 1950-something.
> 
> It did, however, take a couple of decades before everybody else got the message. If you use it now you are bound to get in trouble with the "Frauenbeauftragte" where you are working.


 
Das war sicher gebrauchlich in den Jaehren 40-50 in der Jugendzeit meiner Oma.


----------



## Kajjo

Das Wort "Fräulein" wurde, so meine ich zu erinnern, etwa 1974 von Genscher abgeschafft -- nicht etwa schon in den 50er Jahren. Erst seit Ende der 70er Jahre wird der Begriff von Behörden generell nicht mehr verwendet.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Wie steht es eigentlich in anderen Ländern mit der Verwendung von senorita, senorina?

Kajjo


----------



## nichego

Kajjo said:


> Die Anrede "Fräulein" darf nicht generell als falsch oder veraltet dargestellt werden. Der Gebrauch ist im Gegenteil wieder im Kommen, nachdem die feministischen Rollenspiele der 80er-Jahre überwunden sind. Ich sehe überhaupt nichts respektloses oder gar abwertendes in der Verwendung des Begriffs und junge Frauen akzeptieren diesen Begriff heutzutage wieder öfter und öfter sogar gerne als Ausdruck ihrer jugendlichen Frische im Übergang zwischen Mädchen und Frau. Das Gesellschaftsbild der heute 30- bis 50-jährigen Frauen steht dem natürlich sehr kritisch gegenüber, darf aber nicht als das einzig korrekte und maßgebliche angesehen werden.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich würde die Verwendung als Synonym für "junge Frau" begrüßen (wenn auch nicht als offizielle Anrede). Leider schwingt für viele immer noch zu viel _bezeichnendes_ und _wertendes_ in diesem Wort mit, das der Akzeptanz im Wege steht.
In anderen Sprachen gibt es so etwas schließlich auch und niemand stößt sich daran.


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> Wie steht es eigentlich in anderen Ländern mit der Verwendung von senorita, senorina?
> 
> Kajjo



Zu dieser Frage möchte ich auch 


senorito 


hinzufügen. 

Zumindest höre ich immer wieder diese Anrede von jungen Männern in den alten Samstagsabend-Filmen bei TVE. (Vorwiegend 60er-70er Jarhe Schnulzen)


----------



## AGATHA2

Sepia said:


> Zu dieser Frage möchte ich auch
> 
> 
> senorito
> 
> 
> hinzufügen.
> 
> Zumindest höre ich immer wieder diese Anrede von jungen Männern in den alten Samstagsabend-Filmen bei TVE. (Vorwiegend 60er-70er Jarhe Schnulzen)


 
"senorito" ist eine abwertende Bezeichnung für einen jungen Mann aus reicher Familie.


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> . Das Gesellschaftsbild der heute 30- bis 50-jährigen Frauen steht dem natürlich sehr kritisch gegenüber, darf aber nicht als das einzig korrekte und maßgebliche angesehen werden.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Aha, so ist das also. Und wessen Gesellschaftsbild hat also als korrekt und maßgeblich zu gelten ?


----------



## Suilan

> Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der sich bei der Anrede "Frau Meier" für eine 17-Jährige nicht blöde vorkommt.


 
Ich sehe keinerlei Grund dafür, warum sich der Erwachsene, der das Siezen und mit Herr/Frau Anreden gewohnt sein sollte, sich blöd dabei vorkommen sollte, eine 17-jährige, z.B. eine Auszubildene, mit Frau Meier anzureden.

Die 17jährige wird es vielleicht zunächst als etwas seltsam empfinden, aber a) kommt es einem in dem Alter auch furchtbar seltsam vor, gesiezt zu werden, und b) außerdem kann man und sollte man sich daran gewöhnen. 

Einige unserer Lehrer haben uns konsequent von der 11 Klasse an gesiezt und mit Frau bzw. Herr angeredet. Leider nur sehr wenige, von den eigenen Kollegen als "konservativ" verschrieene. An der Uni wurde weiter geduzt, außer von ausländischen Dozenten. OK, wenigstens war man da endlich bei Frau angekommen. (Eine meiner Mitstudentin war übrigens 17. Hätte man sie mit Fräulein anreden sollen, die anderen mit Frau?) 

Jedenfalls kommt es mir heute, mit 34, noch schauerlich vor, wenn meine Nachhilfeschüler mich mit Sie und Frau anreden. Am liebsten würde ich das Du und Vornamen einführen, aber ich fürchte, dann schmilzt ein gehöriges Stück der Autorität dahin.

Wieviel älter muss man eigentlich werden, um damit klar zu kommen, als Erwachsener, komplett mit Sie und Frau, angeredet zu werden? Und woher soll das Gefühl kommen, dass dies die natürliche Anrede ist, wenn es nicht "geübt" wird?

--------------
Growing old is unavoidable; growing up is optional.


----------



## Acrolect

Ich höre _Fräulein_ in Österreich manchmal noch als (Aufmerksamkeit erheischende) Anrede für Kellnerinnen, aber sonst eigentlich von prä-60igern nicht. Also ich glaube, dass sich junge Frauen, die mit _Fräulein + Nachnamen_ angesprochen werden, eher verarscht als geschmeichelt vorkommen, denn Jugendlichkeit und Frische konnotiert diese Struktur IMHO nicht wirklich (da müsste man per du und Vorname verwenden).

Das diskriminierende Element lag - analog zu engl. _Mr _vs _Mrs/Miss_ - in der obligatorischen Markierung des Ehestandes bei Frauen, zusätzlich noch verstärkt dadurch, dass die unverheiratete Frau mit dem Diminutivsuffix versehen wurde (natürlich ursprünglich durch die Korrelation mit dem Alter bedingt).


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> Aha, so ist das also. Und wessen Gesellschaftsbild hat also als korrekt und maßgeblich zu gelten ?


Die Betonung lag eher auf "nicht das einzig ... maßgebliche". Ich kann durchaus verstehen, daß Frauen in der genannten Altersgruppe für "ihr Gesellschaftsbild" kämpfen, aber die heutige junge Generation hat ganz andere Probleme und Ziele als den früheren Feminismus. Niemand wird heute Frauen oberhalb 30 mit Fräulein anreden, ganz unabhängig vom Familienstand. Das ist doch ein immerhin ein Sieg für jene, oder?

Umgekehrt finde ich es aber nicht akzeptabel, jeder jungen Frau einzureden, sie würde diskriminiert, abgewertet oder auf irgendeine andere Art schlecht behandelt, nur weil sie sich ohne Probleme mit "Fräulein" anreden läßt. Jedem das seine, finde ich! Eine etwas entspanntere Haltung gefällt mir persönlich wesentlich besser!

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Umgekehrt finde ich es aber nicht akzeptabel, jeder jungen Frau einzureden, sie würde diskriminiert, abgewertet oder auf irgendeine andere Art schlecht behandelt, nur weil sie sich ohne Probleme mit "Fräulein" anreden läßt. Jedem das seine, finde ich! Eine etwas entspanntere Haltung gefällt mir persönlich wesentlich besser!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Nichts gegen entspannte Haltungen, ganz im Gegenteil.  Aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum eine veraltete Bezeichnung wieder eingeführt werden soll.


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> Nichts gegen entspannte Haltungen, ganz im Gegenteil.






> Aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum eine veraltete Bezeichnung wieder eingeführt werden soll.


Die Bezeichnung wurde politisch motiviert "abgeschafft", ist doch aber aus den Köpfen und dem nicht-offiziellem Sprachgebrauch nie verschwunden. Ich glaube nicht, daß dieser Begriff wieder "eingeführt" wird, aber er wird wieder zunehmend verwendet, und ich glaube, daß dies eine entspannte und natürliche Entwicklung ist. Immerhin hat der Begriff eine Wandlung von "unverheiratete Frau" zu "junge Frau" erfahren, die unserer veränderten Gesellschaft doch wirklich entspricht. 

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß dieser Begriff wieder "eingeführt" wird, aber er wird wieder zunehmend verwendet, und ich glaube, daß dies eine entspannte und natürliche Entwicklung ist. Immerhin hat der Begriff eine Wandlung von "unverheiratete Frau" zu "junge Frau" erfahren, die unserer veränderten Gesellschaft doch wirklich entspricht.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Also ich kann diese Entwicklung nicht sehen. Das mag ja wieder ein regionaler Unterschied sein. Ich kenne haufenweise junge Frauen um die 20, die sehr verwundert wären,wenn jemand, der nicht der Generation ihrer Großeltern angehört, sie mit Fräulein ansprechen würde.


----------



## Suilan

- Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum 17-jährige junge Frauen es seltsamer finden sollen, mit Frau angeredet zu werden, als 17-jährige Jünglinge, mit Herr angeredet zu werden. 

- Und wenn man junge Frauen mit Fräulein anredet: wann soll man auf Frau umsteigen? Am Tag, an dem der Betrieb sie übernimmt (um beim Azubi-Beispiel zu bleiben)? Ab dem 20. Geburtstag? Dem 25.? Ab wann ist man vollwertige Frau?

- eine 17-jährige wird, wenn der Chef sie mit Fräulein anredet, schlecht etwas dagegen haben/sagen können, auch wenn es ihr nicht passt. Warum nicht grundsätzlich bei der "politisch-korrekten" Form bleiben?



> Die Bezeichnung wurde politisch motiviert "abgeschafft"


 
Ich bin nicht politisch motiviert.



> Umgekehrt finde ich es aber nicht akzeptabel, jeder jungen Frau einzureden, sie würde diskriminiert, abgewertet oder auf irgendeine andere Art schlecht behandelt, nur weil sie sich ohne Probleme mit "Fräulein" anreden läßt.


 
Ich habe noch nie jemanden etwas dergleichen einzureden versucht.

Abgesehen davon war die Fragestellerin keine 17jährige Deutsche, die sich fragt, ob es richtig ist, dass ihr Chef sie mit Fräulein anredet.



> Only very feministic women are opposed to that term.


 
Mit dem Vorwurf, dass nur Feministinnen etwas gegen dieses oder jenes haben könnten, kann man auf einfachste Weise jedes Argument oder Meinung diskreditieren. Die Beweislast wird der Argumentierenden in die Schuhe geschoben: Zeig uns erstmal, dass du keine von den militanten Feministinnen bist, sondern eine normale Frau, die überhaupt die Meinung der (Mehrheit der) Frauen vertreten darf.


----------



## Acrolect

Ist _feministisch_ schon so negativ konnotiert, dass man damit ein Argument diskreditieren kann? (Du hast natürlich insofern Recht, als es in Kajjos Welt natürlich abwertend gemeint war.)


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Ist _feministisch_ schon so negativ konnotiert, dass man damit ein Argument diskreditieren kann? (Du hast natürlich insofern Recht, als es in Kajjos Welt natürlich abwertend gemeint war.)


Nun, ich halte das Wort _feministisch _schon für negativ konnotiert, genau wie die sehr vielen anderen _-ismen_. Umgekehrt kommt es genau wie bei den meisten _-ismen_ sehr auf die persönliche Meinung an, ob man die Ideologie dahinter positiv oder negativ sieht. Begriffe wie _Emanzipation _oder _Gleichberechtigung _sind wesentlich neutraler und positiver als gerade _Feminismus_.

Der Begriff "Kajjos Welt" ist im übrigen abwertend und darüber hinaus unnötig persönlich  -- solche Formen der Argumentation sollten wir hier nicht nötig haben, finde ich.

Kajjo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Koenntet ihr bitte mit allem diesen persoenlichen Palaver hier aufhoeren. Ich habe die Frage gestellt nur um das Etikett zu kennen.

Kajjo, ich halte noch deutsche Maenner fuer die besten, verhunz diese Ueberzeugung bitte nicht


----------



## locco7_2000

Setwale_Charm said:


> Koenntet ihr bitte mit allem diesen persoenlichen Palaver hier aufhoeren. Ich habe die Frage gestellt nur um das Etikett zu kennen.


 
Alle Beiträge sind willkommen.


----------



## Sepia

AGATHA2 said:


> Nichts gegen entspannte Haltungen, ganz im Gegenteil.  Aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum eine veraltete Bezeichnung wieder eingeführt werden soll.


 

Bingo!


Außerdem ging es in diesem Thread darum, ob das Wort in Gebrauch ist und nicht, ob jemand aus irgendwelchen sexistischen Gründen es wieder - wenn auch mit einer leicht veränderten Bedeutung - wieder eingeführt haben will. 

Dies würde sowieso nicht hierher gehören sondern im Cultural Teil des Forums.

Bevor jemand sich jedoch wild über die Behauptung "sexistisch" wild aufregt: Wenn jemand meint, dass eine besonere diminutive Anredeform - wie Fräulein - benötgt wäre um junge Frauen an zu sprechen weil man da meint, man bräuche ein Bisschen mehr Abstand oder was weiß ich - dann ist es eindeutig Sexismus, wenn nicht eine entsprechende Anrede für junge Männer auch gleichzeitig erwünscht wird. 

Dazu könnte ich viel mehr sagen - aber erst wenn es im "Cultural" weiter geht. 

Was hier der Punkt ist: Wenn ein Ausländer hier fragt, ob er noch "Fräulein" benutzen kann, muss die Antwort definitiv "nein" sein - zumindest in einem beruflichen Umfeld.

Auch wenn er nicht in einem deutschen Unternehmen arbeitet, kann es z.B. sein, dass er mal eine Rechnung ausstellen muss. Wenn ich nun an eine Fräulein Meyer ausstelle, kann ich eigentlich meinem Geld Tschüss  sagen, wenn es die vom Westernhagen-Lied ist. Die schmeißt mit gutem Gewissen die Rechnungen weg, weil sie in keiner Weise sich verpflichtet fühlen muss. Wenn "Fräulein" immer noch in den Akten bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren überlebt, habe ich schon wg. Formalfehler verloren. Wenn ich die Frau Meyer verklage, wird sie mich bitten, die Rechnungen vor zu zeigen, die ich "ihr" geschickt habe. Die sind aber gar nicht an Frau Meyer ausgestellt wird die Richterin sagen, und ich kann dann selber die entstandenen Kosten bezahlen und endlich mal eine Rechnung an Frau Meyer ausstellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Suilan said:


> ...
> 1. ist es sächlich. 2. ist es verkleinernd. 3. heißt es: dieses Stück steht noch zum Verkauf dar. 4. Wenn das Verfallsdatum sichtbar abgelaufen ist, heißt Fräulein auch schnell: alte hässliche Schachtel, die niemanden abgekriegt hat. Oder alte, unverheirate Gouvernante/Schulmamsell. 5. ist es an der heutige Singledasein/Scheidungssituation völlig vorbei. 6. Dürfen Frauen heute sogar Hosen tragen und müssen auch keine roten Pommeln mehr auf dem Hut tragen, wenn sie unverheiratet sind. 7. Ist es hoffnungslos 50er Jahre und älter. 8. sind die Vorstellungen und Manieren, die mit dem Begriff zusammenhängen, auch längst passé. Frau sorgt für Küche, Kinder, Kirche. Mann hält der Dame galant die Tür auf, aber sagt vor laufender Kamera, er würde seine Frau niemals ans Steuer lassen, das sei undenkbar, dass Frauen so etwas können. 9. Fräulein klingt echt antiquiert. 10. Der Gebrauch hat sich halt geändert und das Wort mehr negative als positive Konnotationen.
> 
> P.S. Fräulein kann auch noch weiter verkleinert werden. "Fräuleinchen, wenn du nicht mir nicht sofort die Wahrheit sagst, dann..."


 
Ich verstehe viele der Aussagen nicht.


1. ist es sächlich. 
_Das hat in Deutsch keine negative Bedeutung. Das Kind, das Mädchen, die Frau, der Mann ... _

2. ist es verkleinernd. 
_Hat selten negative Bedeutung. Meist (oft) werden Verkleinerungsformen neutral oder als Koseformen verwendet._

3. heißt es: dieses Stück steht noch zum Verkauf dar. 
_Das verstehe ich nicht. Was wird verkauft? Wer ist ein Stück?_

4. Wenn das Verfallsdatum sichtbar abgelaufen ist, heißt Fräulein auch schnell: alte hässliche Schachtel, die niemanden abgekriegt hat. Oder alte, unverheirate Gouvernante/Schulmamsell. 

_Das verstehe ich nicht: Was ist in diesem Zusammenhang das Verfallsdatum? Das Datum, ab dem nicht mehr Fräulein gesagt werden darf?_

5. ist es an der heutige Singledasein/Scheidungssituation völlig vorbei. 

_Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Was hat es mit Scheidung zu tun? _

6. Dürfen Frauen heute sogar Hosen tragen und müssen auch keine roten Pommeln mehr auf dem Hut tragen, wenn sie unverheiratet sind. 

_Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Was haben Hosen damit zu tun? Durften irgendwann unverheiratete Damen keine Hosen tragen, während vereheiratete das durften? Wann und wo war das?_

_Ich kenne nur einen Zusammenhang mit Hosen: Wer hat in unserer Familie die Hosen an? = Wer ist der Chef in der Familie?_

7. Ist es hoffnungslos 50er Jahre und älter. 

Das verstehe ich nicht. Zumindest stimmt es nicht mit meiner Beobachtung überein. Eine meiner Lehrerinnen bestand in den 1960er Jahren darauf, mit "Fräulein" angeredet zu werden, weil sie unverheiratet war. Sie war um die 60 Jahre alt (Wir sehen hier den schon angesprochenen Bedeutungswandel.)

8. sind die Vorstellungen und Manieren, die mit dem Begriff zusammenhängen, auch längst passé. Frau sorgt für Küche, Kinder, Kirche. Mann hält der Dame galant die Tür auf, aber sagt vor laufender Kamera, er würde seine Frau niemals ans Steuer lassen, das sei undenkbar, dass Frauen so etwas können. 

_Das stimmt zwar begrenzt, aber was hat es mit Fräulein zu tun? _
_Heute sorgen auch Männer für Küche und Kinder und Frauen sitzen am Steuer._

9. Fräulein klingt echt antiquiert. 

_Es hängt vom Zusammenhang ab._

10. Der Gebrauch hat sich halt geändert und das Wort mehr negative als positive Konnotationen.

_Das bezweifle ich. Wenn ein Wort verschwindet, hat es gar keine Konnotationen mehr._

_Solange es gebraucht wird, hängt es von der Verwendung ab. "Fräulein" kann auch zärtlich sein. _


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Außerdem ging es in diesem Thread darum, ob das Wort in Gebrauch ist und nicht, ob jemand aus irgendwelchen sexistischen Gründen es wieder - wenn auch mit einer leicht veränderten Bedeutung - wieder eingeführt haben will.


Wer hat gesagt, daß _er_ es wieder eingeführt haben will? Wir reden hier nur über empirische Werte und persönliche Beobachtungen. Ich kann nur noch einmal ausdrücklich sagen, daß das Wort Fräulein von einer bestimmten Generation negativ aufgefaßt wird, aber dies ist keineswegs wahr für alle Generationen. Sehr alte Damen bestanden und bestehen zum Teil auf Fräulein, sehr junge nehmen es zunehmend auch wieder hin. Der Begriff Fräulein wurde im Rahmen des Feminismus erfolgreich bekämpft, aber das darf doch nicht heißen, daß es für immer und ewig verdammt bleibt.

Noch etwas: Von _sexistisch _war bisher hier überhaupt nicht die Rede, sondern von _feministisch_.



> Was hier der Punkt ist: Wenn ein Ausländer hier fragt, ob er noch "Fräulein" benutzen kann, muss die Antwort definitiv "nein" sein - zumindest in einem beruflichen Umfeld.


In offiziellen Schriftstücken ist die Anrede Fräulein abgeschafft, im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch jedoch nicht. Ich denke, daß meine Antwort (Post #5) sehr treffend ist und genau die Hilfestellung gibt, die Du hier verlangst!



> Wenn "Fräulein" immer noch in den Akten bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren überlebt, habe ich schon wg. Formalfehler verloren. Wenn ich die Frau Meyer verklage, wird sie mich bitten, die Rechnungen vor zu zeigen, die ich "ihr" geschickt habe.


Kannst Du dafür, ggf. auch per PM, höchstrichterliche Urteile zitieren? Bisher war ich der Ansicht, daß es ausreichend Urteile gibt, die selbst bei Tippfehlern oder vertauschten Vornamen (Rufname/Mittelname) bei korrekter Adresse oder sonstwie eindeutiger Zuordnung der Person von erfolgter Zustellung der Rechnung ausgehen. Ganz im Gegenteil führt doch schon der Vertrag und die tatsächliche Lieferung der Ware zur Zahlungspflicht, oder? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß es sogar schon Urteile zur falschen Geschlechtszuordnung bei wenig eindeutigen Vornamen gibt, die dennoch nicht die Zahlungspflicht erlöschen lassen. 

So oder so wäre das eine interessante und regelrecht perverse Rechtsauffassung, wenn es um Schreibweisen und nicht um gegenseitige und billige Vertragserfüllung ginge!

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> Wer hat gesagt, daß _er_ es wieder eingeführt haben will? Wir reden hier nur über empirische Werte und persönliche Beobachtungen. Ich kann nur noch einmal ausdrücklich sagen, daß das Wort Fräulein von einer bestimmten Generation negativ aufgefaßt wird, aber dies ist keineswegs wahr für alle Generationen. Sehr alte Damen bestanden und bestehen zum Teil auf Fräulein, sehr junge nehmen es zunehmend auch wieder hin. Der Begriff Fräulein wurde im Rahmen des Feminismus erfolgreich bekämpft, aber das darf doch nicht heißen, daß es für immer und ewig verdammt bleibt.
> 
> Noch etwas: Von _sexistisch _war bisher hier überhaupt nicht die Rede, sondern von _feministisch_.
> 
> 
> In offiziellen Schriftstücken ist die Anrede Fräulein abgeschafft, im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch jedoch nicht. Ich denke, daß meine Antwort (Post #5) sehr treffend ist und genau die Hilfestellung gibt, die Du hier verlangst!
> 
> 
> Kannst Du dafür, ggf. auch per PM, höchstrichterliche Urteile zitieren? Bisher war ich der Ansicht, daß es ausreichend Urteile gibt, die selbst bei Tippfehlern oder vertauschten Vornamen (Rufname/Mittelname) bei korrekter Adresse oder sonstwie eindeutiger Zuordnung der Person von erfolgter Zustellung der Rechnung ausgehen. Ganz im Gegenteil führt doch schon der Vertrag und die tatsächliche Lieferung der Ware zur Zahlungspflicht, oder? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß es sogar schon Urteile zur falschen Geschlechtszuordnung bei wenig eindeutigen Vornamen gibt, die dennoch nicht die Zahlungspflicht erlöschen lassen.
> 
> So oder so wäre das eine interessante und regelrecht perverse Rechtsauffassung, wenn es um Schreibweisen und nicht um gegenseitige und billige Vertragserfüllung ginge!
> 
> Kajjo



Ja, wenn ich danach suchen würde. 

Vergleich aber bitte erst mal mit dem Thread, wo es um das ß und Versalien ging. Schon auf dem Level geht es nämlich los mit den rechtmäßig nicht angenommenen Behördenschreiben. Ich kann dir auch Beispiele von Behörden die immer noch MzF Transsexuelle auch nach geschlechtsangleichender OP und Namensänderungsverfahren mit "Herr" anschreiben werden - wo die Betroffene mit recht die Annahme verweigert. Das ist genau das Gleiche wie die Rechnung an Herrn Meyer ausgestellt wird, wenn der Vertragspartner die Meyer GmbH war. 

Formalfehler ist Formalfehler, auch wenn es nicht ins Weltbild von einigen Leuten passt.

Natürlich müssen vertragliche Verpflichtungen erfüllt werden, aber eine Rechnung, die nicht formal korrekt ausgestellt ist, kann auch nicht fällig sein. Ändert also nichts an der Zahlungspflicht. Aber das Geld, was man durch einen Formalfehler und dessen Folgen verplempert, zahlt man schließlich selber. 
Wenn eine Rechnung nicht formal korrekt an den Rechnungszahler ausgesgellt ist, kann dieser die ja auch nicht ordnungsgemäß in seine Buchführung einfügen.

Und zu sexisitisch: Jede Benachteiligung und Geringerschätzung von einer Person auf Grund des Geschlechts ist sexistisch. Punkt. Da kommst du nicht drum herum, mit welchen Argumenten auch immer.


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Und zu sexisitisch: Jede Benachteiligung und Geringerschätzung von einer Person auf Grund des Geschlechts ist sexistisch. Punkt. Da kommst du nicht drum herum, mit welchen Argumenten auch immer.


Hm, soweit richtig. Die Frage bleibt aber, ob das Wort Fräulein überhaupt eine Benachteiligung oder Geringerschätzung ist. Nicht jede geschlechtsspezifische Abweichung ist eine Benachteiligung, ganz im Gegenteil ist es doch wünschenswert, jedes Geschlecht optimal zu behandeln und nicht einfach nur gleich. Gleichheit und Gerechtigkeit sind fundamental verschieden, wie uns die vielen mißglückten Versuche von Kommunismus lehren.

Kajjo


----------



## sokol

Da die heutige Ausgabe des TV-Magazins "Konkret" (ORF2, MO, 06.07.2009, 18:30-19:00 Uhr) das "Fräulein" zum Thema gehabt hat: konkret ist getestet worden, wie in Wien Kellnerinnen darauf reagieren, wenn man sie mit "Fräulein" anspricht - einhelliges Ergebnis: alle haben das völlig normal gefunden, auch eine, die ihr Alter mit ca. 50 Jahren angibt. Eine Kellnerin hat sogar gesagt, "Fräulein" sei ihr wesentlich lieber als die Anrede mit einem schlichten "Hallo".

Das entspricht auch ganz meiner persönlichen Erfahrung: während generell auch in Österreich die Anrede "Fräulein" veraltet ist, so sind doch Kellnerinnen eine Ausnahme - man spricht sie weiterhin wie selbstverständlich mit "Fräulein" an.

Der österreichische "Benimm-Dich-Guru" Thomas Schäfer-Elmayer bekräftig übrigens in dieser Ausgabe von "Konkret", dass die Anrede "Fräulein" für Kellnerinnen durchaus der Etikette entspricht.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich selbst würde das "Frollein" nicht verwenden, weiß aber, dass es über Österreich hinaus nicht unüblich ist, eine Kellnerin so anzusprechen.

Mit dem ursprünglichen Wort "Fräulein" für eine unverheiratete Frau hat das aber nicht mehr viel zu tun, ebensowenig, wie die meisten  "gar  çons" in Frankreich keine Jungs mehr sind - wobei ich mich gerade frage, wie es dort heute mit der Bezeichung aussieht, aber das gehört in ein anderes Forum.


----------



## sokol

mannibreuckmann said:


> Mit dem ursprünglichen Wort "Fräulein" für eine unverheiratete Frau hat das aber nicht mehr viel zu tun ...


Das ist wohl wahr.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

das ist aber ein belebter Thread! 

Bei uns werden die weiblichen Auszubildenden ganz normal mit "Frau" angesprochen, genauso wie die männlichen Auszubildenden mit "Herr" angesprochen werden.

Bei mir und in meiner Umgebung kommt "Fräulein" als Anrede nicht vor.

Schönen Abend Euch allen!

* * * * *

PS: Da es eh schon so schön belebt ist, möchte ich Euch noch eine kleine Anekdote erzählen. Ich habe, Anfang/Mitte der 80er, tatsächlich darauf bestanden, als unverheiratete Frau mit "Frau" angesprochen zu werden, sofern ich mich mit meinem Gegenüber nicht geduzt habe.

Alle haben das akzeptiert, nur ein Kollege, aus der GANZ alten Schule, ist trotz meiner Bitte beständig beim "Fräulein" geblieben. Wir haben uns ein wenig darüber gestritten. Damals war ich SEHR streitbar, vor allem bei bestimmten Fragen   Dann habe ich geheiratet. Und dann hat er mich gar nicht mehr mit Namen angeredet, das fand ich total putzig


----------



## ablativ

Mitte der 80er Jahre hatte ich in meiner eigenen Firma auch einige Auszubildende. 16 - 17-jährige  Jungs und Mädchen, die sich kichernd und albernd wie Kinder benahmen. Es waren ja auch noch Kinder bzw. Jugendliche bzw. Teenies. Ohne mich weiter um die herrschende Etikette zu kümmern, habe ich die Jungs beim Vornamen genannt, aber gesiezt, und die Mädchen mit "Fräulein" angesprochen, damit kein falsches Bild entsteht, was bei der Anrede mit dem Vornamen möglich gewesen wäre. 

Während meiner Schulzeit haben die meisten Lehrer nach unserer Versetzung von Untersekunda zur Obersekunda (von wo an man eigentlich hätte gesiezt werden sollen) das "Du" bis zum Abi beibehalten. Ein Lehrer sagte allerdings nach der Begrüßung der Klasse (damals stand man dazu noch auf) am ersten Schultag in der neuen Oberstufenklasse: "Setzen *Sie* sich [längere Kunstpause], *Kinder*!"


----------



## Sowka

ablativ said:


> Mitte der 80er Jahre hatte ich in meiner eigenen Firma auch einige Auszubildende. 16 - 17-jährige Jungs und Mädchen, die sich kichernd und albernd wie Kinder benahmen. Es waren ja auch noch Kinder bzw. Jugendliche bzw. Teenies. Ohne mich weiter um die herrschende Etikette zu kümmern, habe ich die Jungs beim Vornamen genannt, aber gesiezt, und die Mädchen mit "Fräulein" angesprochen, damit kein falsches Bild entsteht, was bei der Anrede mit dem Vornamen möglich gewesen wäre.


 
Hallo ablativ 

Hmm, naja -- ich würde immer dazu neigen, die heranwachsende Person so zu behandeln, wie ich sie haben MÖCHTE: eher erwachsener.

Aber es ist ja lange her, und es kommt, wie immer, auf den *Kontext*  an! Wenn Du einen eher kleinen Betrieb hast, vielleicht noch in einem kleinen Ort, Du kennst die Kids seit ihren Kinderwagenzeiten.. Das ist einfach anders als bei uns: Großer, wirklich großer, Betrieb, in einer eher großen Stadt mit großem Einzugsgebiet, eher anonym. Da gilt die Parole: Ab heute bist Du berufstätig, ab heute werden Sie mit "Herr" oder "Frau" angeredet. 



> Während meiner Schulzeit haben die meisten Lehrer nach unserer Versetzung von Untersekunda zur Obersekunda (von wo an man eigentlich hätte gesiezt werden sollen) das "Du" bis zum Abi beibehalten. Ein Lehrer sagte allerdings nach der Begrüßung der Klasse (damals stand man dazu noch auf) am ersten Schultag in der neuen Oberstufenklasse: "Setzen *Sie* sich [längere Kunstpause], *Kinder*!"


 
Höhö. Das hätte bei uns mal jemand machen sollen. Es gab zwei Verhaltensvarianten für die Lehrer: Entweder gegenseitiges Duzen oder gegenseitiges Siezen. Sonst: Viel Verdruss  (Aber es war eben auch ein ähnlicher Kontext wie bei "meinem" Betrieb)


----------



## ablativ

Sowka said:


> Höhö. Das hätte bei uns mal jemand machen sollen. Es gab zwei Verhaltensvarianten für die Lehrer: Entweder gegenseitiges Duzen oder gegenseitiges Siezen. Sonst: Viel Verdruss  (Aber es war eben auch ein ähnlicher Kontext wie bei "meinem" Betrieb)



Hi Sowka,

vor allem war es auch eine andere Zeit. Ich bin Mitte der 60er Jahre in die Oberstufe gekommen. Die rebellische Phase der Jugend, die ich noch (auch aktiv) mitgemacht habe, fing ja erst ca. 1967 an. Wir waren ja noch regelrecht "lieb" damals; und das Duzen einer Lehrkraft gegenüber hätte wohl zu einem Schulverweis geführt. (Tempora mutantur - nos et mutamur in illis)


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Hello there, I'm sorry for the English but I don't really know German.
I was watching a film (Inglourious basterds) where there is a lady who speaks German and the other people, who are German too, appeal to her saying "Der Fräulein". 
I tried to look for this word on the dictionary, and on Google as well, but I couldn't find anything. I guess it means something like "lady" but more noble. This lady, in fact, is a famous german actress.


Mod note: merged with older thread.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

I found it, thank you, I didn't add the *"ä" and I couldn't find anything.
*


----------



## Zio Gilito

Yes, you were right. It means "lady". Pronounced like "Froilain".


----------



## SwissTom

It is: *Das* Fräulein

It means: A young lady who isn't yet married. You don't use that word anymore in modern German.

(In Italian "signorina" as opposed to "signora", I believe)


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Thank you so much both. Yes, in Italian it is "signorina".
Thank you for the pronunciation too, I was looking for it. 

PS: Which is the modern German word to say "Fräulein"?


----------



## Arrius

@ *Swiss Tom*  Surely as a form of address and to refer to a young lady/woman you would still use Fräulein (and a waitress too). What do you use then?


----------



## evanovka

> PS: Which is the modern german word to say "Fräulein"?


You just don't use the whole concept of married/unmarried anymore.
You might say "junge Dame" (young lady), which ignores the marital status of the woman.



> Surely as a form of  address and to refer to a young lady/woman you would still use Fräulein  (and a waitress too). What do you use then?


To call a waitress, I think you could use indeed "Fräulein", but it might not help in getting a quick and friendly service, depending much on the waitress.
I would just call "Entschuldigen Sie! / Entschuldigung!".
By the way, I would not use "Herr Ober!" to call a waiter - too formal.


----------



## SwissTom

Arrius said:


> @ *Swiss Tom* Surely as a form of address and to refer to a young lady/woman you would still use Fräulein (and a waitress too). What do you use then?


Hi

I can't speak for Germany, but here in Switzerland young waitresses will be offended if you call them "Fräulein". It's a feminist thing. If you're a senior or a foreigner they probably won't mind.

In a very nice restaurant in Germany the patrons will call the waitresses by their first names.


----------



## berndf

I can confirm what SwissTom wrote. The address style "Fräulein" is generally considered politically incorrect, and not only in Switzerland. It is a bit like using "Miss" rather the new PC "Ms." in English. In addition, "Fräulein" is a diminutive where somehow suggests, that an unmarried woman isn't a full grown woman; this makes it even more politically incorrect. Most people today stay completely clear of this expression, except maybe when addressing a girl.


----------



## Arrius

I am sorry to hear this but being both elderly and a foreigner I think I may be forgiven for using this word. _Junge Dame_ still sounds risky to me: when do you decide that the lady is no longer young? She might notice the change! And _lady_ is no longer politically correct in my own country, being replaced by _woman_, so I expect *Dame* will also fade out soon in the German Sprachraum, and you will end up like the British, not using any form of address, unless you are a policeman or a mature shop assistant, or unless the person addressed is the Queen, the Prime Minister, or the Pope. Perhaps Walter von der Vogelweide's schoeniu wip (schönes Weib) may be revived.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

SwissTom said:


> here in Switzerland young waitresses will be offended if you call them "Fräulein". It's a feminist thing.


As a matter of fact, that film is set in 40s years, let's say there was another regard about women. I wanted to use that word with a friend of mine, a girl from German, but I guess I should not then.


----------



## SwissTom

Arrius said:


> and you will end up like the British, not using any form of address, unless you are a policeman or a mature shop assistant, or unless the person addressed is the Queen, the Prime Minister, or the Pope.


It's already like that!


----------



## Frank78

Does anyone know when the decline of "Fräulein" began in West Germany? I guess it's the heritage of the '68 generation.

I can remember when I was in form 1 and 2 at school we had to address our unmarried female teacher "Fräulein". That was 1985-87.


----------



## SwissTom

1972 gemäss Wikipedia.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Does anyone know when the decline of "Fräulein" began in West Germany? I guess it's the heritage of the '68 generation.


That is correct. Until the late 60s it was a matter of course to address an unmarried woman as "Fräulein". By the time you mentioned, the late 80s, "Fräulein" was already quite rare but older unmarried women might still have insisted on being addressed "Fräulein".


----------



## Hutschi

At first I  want to give a hint to the grammatical form:

The singular plural is "das Fräulein".

"Der Fräulein" is genitive plural. It means "of the young ladies".

"Fräulein!" is used in the modern coll. language sometimes as idiom to address a young girl between 3 and 12 ...14, mostly to tell her that she did something wrong and should stop it. I am not sure whether this usage is regional.


----------

